# Saving email and camera roll



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How can I save an email and How do I find the camera roll and stream on the upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

If you hit "edit" in the upper right corner of your email, you can mark which emails you want to move to another file, etc. to save.

Go into "photos" app and at the bottom, hit "albums". Camera roll and photo stream are listed there.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Kindle Girl


----------

